

Building a Mobile Intelligent Journal in Python - burningion
http://www.kpkaiser.com/entrepreneurship/building-a-mobile-intelligent-journaling-system-in-python/

======
evoxed
Wow, this is really cool. I've been working on something similar for a little
while now but it isn't nearly as developed or interesting. The only issue I
have is the pricing model, which is fair but takes a little bit away from the
product for me (monthly fees– cut the cloud and I'd put $100 down just to use
the software however I want).

~~~
burningion
Hmm, the monthly fees are simply to pay for the costs of Twilio. The project
will be completely Open Sourced at the end, if I end up raising the money.

I'm also trying to raise money to get this into the hands of people in the
developing world as quickly as possible. Each donation level pays my Twilio
costs for a certain number of people.

My goal is 10,000 people in developing countries using my beta within 3
months.

Thanks for the encouragement, though!

~~~
evoxed
Ahh, okay. I dropped off a modest donation so I can see the updates. Small
note: at first I wasn't sure if by 'developing world' you meant developing
nations or the world of programmers and developers... ;)

Good luck!

~~~
burningion
Lol, that's pretty bad with the clarity of my message. Donations sponsor
people in developing countries to get access, and pays for the text message
fees from Twilio.

Looking to specifically target the entrepreneurs in the "informal economy"
explained here:

[http://www.npr.org/2011/10/26/141503411/the-informal-
economy...](http://www.npr.org/2011/10/26/141503411/the-informal-economy-
driving-world-business)

I definitely need to improve my message and the clarity behind it.

Thanks for your support, appreciate it 100%!

